# Orchard Hill Farm Dairy



## waskey (Mar 13, 2010)

This is one of my favorite bottles in my collection and i thought i'd share it with everyone else. I dug this bottle locally over in Catonsville,Maryland in a surface dump right near the hilton farm dairy location in catonsville ironically,but im just amazed it wasn't a common hilton milk bottle . This bottle was surprisingly the only whole bottle that came out of the small dump. The bottle is listed as "rare" in the Baltimore bottle book and dates around 1915. It is starting to turn a very light smokey amethyst color. It is from a very small catonsville dairy,but i was wonering if any of the baltimore guys knew where the dairy was.


----------



## barbmchugh (Jun 28, 2010)

Luther Pierpont owned a farm/dairy on Johnnycake Road.   I don't know the exact address.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I always thought Johnny Cake road was more in Woodlawn rather than Catonsville. How did you find this information just wondering, i searched for days and couldnt come up with anything. Thanks again though; its greatly appreciated and also welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## barbmchugh (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Henry,

 I found the information in the 1930 Federal Census.  I was looking for the name of another dairy in Catonsville which was located on Maple Avenue.  Instead, I found your post.  Since I have access to Federal Census data, I thought I would look for Henry Pierpont for you.  The 1910 Census shows Henry's father owning land on Johnnycake.  Maybe it's the same plot of land, but there just isn't enough information to tell.

 I agree with you.  I always considered Johnnycake Road to be a part of Woodlawn.  I never considered anything north of Route 40 as Catonsville.  I guess community identity changes with time.

 If I find anything else about the Pierpont farm and dairy, I'll let you know.  I still haven't found the dairy on Maple, so I'm still looking.

 Barbara


----------



## barbmchugh (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Henry,

 Make that Luther Pierpont, not Henry Pierpont.  I guess I was thinking of your name when I was typing my response.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Well thanks for the info. do you know what the dairy your looking for was called by any chance, I know of about 10 different catonsville dairies and I may be able to help you out.


----------



## waskey (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a list of the dairy farms I know of in Catonsville and the owners to help you.
 -Wilton Farm Dairy- Geo. J. Zaiser
 -Hilton Farm Dairy- unknown owners
 -C.H.B. Meeth's Dairy
 -Sulphur Spring Dairy-owner unknown
 -Dillon Field Dairy-Lewis Shover
 -Oakleigh Farm Dairy-E. Davis
 -Green Meadow Labratories Dairy
 -Orchard Hill Dairy-Luther Pierpont


----------

